# heading for the snow at xmas



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok weve had the MH for a month and im itching to use it this winter. We are planning to head for the alps for a week. Lets hope my 1990 Hymer will be up to the job. Any comments,stories or suggestions will be greatly received.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Watch out for that nasty, cold, white stuff!


----------



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

Ferry booked so theres no turning back!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you read the tips on winterising your van ?

HERE

G


----------



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

some sound advice there. Should keep me busy for a while


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

ANOTHER LINK TO TRY:--

http://web.mac.com/kevbatchelor/Ski_Motorhome/Welcome.html


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

says it all really, any specific Q's on winter use or skiing we are happy to help,

Ruth


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*in the Alps*

Hi surfstar,

Go for it. We do all the time that we can! Planning to go to the Vosges at the beginning of January for two weeks, as long as there is snow there, to do a bit od racquet walking in the white stuff and to access there ski du fond pistes around La Bresse. Back for three weeks then off to Les Saises with the new grandchild and her parents (they are staying in a chalet) then up to the 'three valleys' for a few Reds and call in at Praz de Lys for a couple of days on the way back. All on Aires so we don't overspend the pension. Brilliant, can't wait,so we will go off to the Christmas markets with Hymer International Club at the end of November. Christmas will be a rest period I think. Hope you enjoy it. Any help we can give then just PM me

Keep em waxed..........Ned :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Plan the schedule to be heading up the final stretch to the ski resort with several hours of daylight left. In the unhappy event that you have to put the snow chains on, you do NOT want to be struggling with the temperature dropping and darkness coming on. Have a go at fitting the chains before you depart - Toby'smum is an absolute whizz at it!

In sub-zero temperatures, you're going to go through propane (and it must be propane) at a rate that will make your eyes water, even if you are on hook-up with an oil-filled radiator or fan heater also providing heat.

Remember to start the engine every other day or so, if the weather gets really cold, and run it for a good while. We were parked up in Engelberg for over a week before it dawned on numbnut here that it might be a good idea. The glowplug light staying on for so long was the first indication we were in a bit of trouble. The mighty 2.8JTD eventually spluttered and stuttered into life, leaving a huge black smudge on the snow, but it was a close thing.

We've been four times now. Once to Engelberg, twice to Lauterbrunnen, and once to Bourg-Saint-Maurice.


----------



## 117778 (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm heading out too in my hymer 88 but for the season tho. i will be staying down the mountain at 850m


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

kepsy said:


> i'm heading out too in my hymer 88 but for the season tho. i will be staying down the mountain at 850m


Dont forget to put at least -20C deicer into the windscreen washer

I have had the washers freeze on the drive to the Alps and now always do it before I leave leave the Uk


----------



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

Where abouts are you staying as we are going to Bourg st maurice campsite which is at 850m



kepsy said:


> i'm heading out too in my hymer 88 but for the season tho. i will be staying down the mountain at 850m


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Surfstar,

All good coments - however one that we messed up on was fresh water en-route.

We found most of the aires had either frozen water or more often water turned off and we didn't fill up before setting off. Got to Chamonix in -18c and no water - the Tourist info office said the nearest water point was 40kms away down the valley. Yes we could get the odd ltr bottle from locals but not really practical for washing up or showering etc. Just make sure you have a supply for en-route

Pete


----------



## 117778 (Oct 26, 2008)

surfstar said:


> Where abouts are you staying as we are going to Bourg st maurice campsite which is at 850m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm heading to la chable in verbier for the season. theres a campsite there its £150 a month with mains hookup.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*snow at christmas*

Hi Surfstar

Yep 'venwood' is right about the water and we nearly got caught out as he did the first time we went. However, there is a strategy to overcome the water problem. Nearly all the Aires do not have running fresh water because of them freezing up. What we did was to buy French bottled water on the way down and just used this for drinking, tea/coffee cleaning teeth ETC. We actually got 4 packs of 2litre bottles as this was easier to store around the van. We also took 2x2gallon plastic containers filled in the UK. AS you go down the autoroutes you will find that the fuel Aires will also have toilet blocks which are heated. At the front of the block will be a potable press tap. We took two 1 gallon containers and a cheap plastic funnel and made sure that we kept our water tanks topped up full as we filled with deisel. All the lorries do the same and you will find the coaches do to ( they have a hose pipe) The water is fesh and noncontaminated but we prefer to use this supply for washing, showering and washing up. You can save on washing up water by using paper kitchen towels to wipe all the pots and plates etc and then wash them in a small quantity of hot water.
We have got this down to a fine art now and find that 110 litres of tank water and the bottled water will last us about 8 days. If you stay on Aires then you might need to find a campsite and pay them for filling your tanks. They are quite helpful when approached

Keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------

